# Zaaaaappppppppp! Score!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love GoodWill. You can find things there that you'd never expect to see.

I snagged a Van de Graaff Generator for just $20!

Van de Graaff Generator


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

$20 sounds like a steal.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn nice score. I'm jealous, we never find cool stuff like that thrift stores.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW! That's awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! how're you gonna use it?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing, those were over one hundred dollars back when I was in high school. Hope the serial numbers are gone.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Too cool! Never seen one of those before, nice find!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing. Those are easily a couple of hundred bucks. I'm going to start going to your goodwill store. Mine usually has just clothes and a few ratty pieces of furniture.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

You have the world's best Goodwill store if you can find a Van De Graff generator there. Mine is like Psyko99, just baby clothes and leisure suits...


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats a crazy deal. I've never seen anything like that at a goodwill before


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That's awesome. I am so jealous.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez and holy crap! That's an amazing find!

Side note - in my college physics lab, we convinced my roommate to put her hands on one of these before cranking it up. Her hair started to stand out in a demented way. Then we told her she couldn't let go because she would get a shock. We thought it was funny, but she was less than amused because she believed us


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You gotta be kidding me! I can't even find a friggin' shiatsu massager at ours and you get something as cool as this. That'll look tres cool in the Frankie lab.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Revenant said:


> You gotta be kidding me! I can't even find a friggin' shiatsu massager at ours and you get something as cool as this. That'll look tres cool in the Frankie lab.


I know right? I found 2 shiatsu massagers there so I grabbed those. I haven't seen anything sort of prop like material there since they opened the place. I went back the following day to drop off 2 bikes, a bathroom sink and bags of clothes. I decided to do a quick walk though and leave. The wedding dresses were gone and no massagers. Then, sitting on the floor in front of the TVs was a Van de Graaff Generator. I let out a gasp and grabbed them. People looked at me like I was nuts. I'm sure I was a sight to see walking around with two big silver spheres 



Dark Angel 27 said:


> wow! how're you gonna use it?


I'm going to add it to Frankenstein's laboratory. That display was retired after last season and now it resides in my living room for me to enjoy year-round.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That is amazing. Just a quick google showed that being worth several hundred. My Goodwill is great for zombie clothes. That would be about it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

unbelievable! I'd be silly with excitement on that score...congrats!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is a great find Haunti!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

our Goodwill has crap...nice score


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow great find!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody!

So far my boys are using it to zap each other and get "crazy hair". I won't let them hold the cats to the metal sphere.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, poor kitties!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oh man..that sounds like something my brothers would have done.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, what a great find!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Jealous...definitely need a higher class of goodwills around these parts!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't even find a decent toaster at mine.


----------

